# burner only partialy working

## falcon_za

EDIT: change the title of the thread (from atapi or ide-scsi neither fully work) to better reflect the current problems. 

EDIT: this thread was becoming unpleasant to read because of too long pasting of output and config. started a fresh one : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-311773-highlight-.html 

If I declare by CD burner as atapi, without any scsi emulation or anything, I can mount disks normaly, and xcdroast detects it as a burner. but the first thing i tried to ask it : blank a cdrw failed.

I tried to activate scsi emulation to see if it made him more happy. if i add scsi emulation and scsi generic support to the kernel, plus hdc=ide-scsi as a kernel parameter, and "options ide-cd ignore='hdc'" to to modules.conf (cleanly via modules.d), then xcdroast detects it as scsi. but I get the same error. and moreover, i don't find anything under /dev that I can use to mount my cd.

if I compile in the kernel options, but don't use the kernel parameter, and the modules.conf option, the my drive can be mounted as hdc, but it is no more recognised either as scsi or atapi.

Oh, and by the way, I compiled those things in my kernel (as well as pretty much everything else in there) not as a module, but directly in the kernel.

Where did I miss something? is it required that something is compiled as a module to make this work? if yes, what?Last edited by falcon_za on Mon Mar 21, 2005 8:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Sith_Happens

Have you tried anything else as far as cdwriting goes, aside from blanking a CD-RW?  Can you burn a CD or is blanking the only thing giving you problems?

----------

## falcon_za

haven't tried anything yet. but actualy, my cdrw is the only cd i have nearby, so blanking it looked like a reasonable first step.

I also tried a bit more since my first post. actualy, root detects the drive as a burner, though the blanking fails. as my main user, xcdroast detects it as a burner when it launches automaticaly a drive detection because my config file is empty. but if I ask him to look again, then he says the drive is only a reader.

I am going to windows, blank the CD, then try to do something else (as root), and I'll tell you if it works or not.

Btw, my drive is a stupid noname one included in my laptop. well not completely noname, but the name does not ring a bell :QSI

----------

## falcon_za

indeed, I can write as root. but i still can't blank. i get the following error:

```
...

cdrecord: Input/output error. blank unit: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  A1 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x24 Qual 0x00 (invalid field in cdb) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 9600s

cdrecord: Cannot blank disk, aborting.

cdrecord: Some drives do not support all blank types.

cdrecord: Try again with cdrecord blank=all.

```

[/code]

----------

## Sith_Happens

Did you try using cdrecord directly (xcdroast is just a cdrecord frontend)?

----------

## falcon_za

I don't know how to use cdrecord directly. I am going to read the man a bit. until then here are some new results.

Since I don't feel at ease with xcdroast, I switched to graveman, which is much esier to understand to me.

I can burn as root as well as a normal user.

but I can't erase cdrw.

and it looks like it fails to detect what's already in a multisession disc, seeing it as blank. but since it is not realy, it can't overwrite. and if I ask him to blank, the failure again. but mounting the CD, as well as taking an iso image of the cd works fine.

btw, it is not required to do "track at one" to go multisession, is it? how about fixate? since I have to reboot to windows to erase my CD between each test, I am not very fast.

----------

## Jerri

what does this reveal?

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
```

can you post your kernel config, maybe using this: 

```
# delete all commented lines / spaces

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | sed -s '/#/d' | sed '/^$/d'
```

----------

## falcon_za

after creating a simlink from /dev/hdc to /dev/cdrecorder, cdrdao accepts to blank my disks.

the successfull burns i had made (using graveman as an interface) were using both "disk at one" and "track at once" mode

I am not sure what is handled by cdrdao or cdrecord

I also still don't manage to make multisession

as you'll see in the next messages, cdrecord still has problems

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus     

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

on-the-fly encryption (version 1.0-rc1) built-in, (C) 2004,2005 Maximilian Decker 

NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord

      and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.

      Please send bug reports and support requests to <burbon04 at gmx.de>.

      For more information please see http://burbon04.gmxhome.de/linux/CDREncryption.html.

      The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'QSI     ' 'CDRW/DVD SBW-241' 'VX08' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

then if i try for example

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 blank=minimal

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

on-the-fly encryption (version 1.0-rc1) built-in, (C) 2004,2005 Maximilian Decker 

NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord

      and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.

      Please send bug reports and support requests to <burbon04 at gmx.de>.

      For more information please see http://burbon04.gmxhome.de/linux/CDREncryption.html.

      The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'QSI     '

Identifikation : 'CDRW/DVD SBW-241'

Revision       : 'VX08'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-2 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: 

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. prevent/allow medium removal: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  1E 00 00 00 01 00

status: 0x0 (GOOD STATUS)

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 40s

cdrecord: Cannot init drive.

```

here is the output of the suggested command for my kernel

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | sed -s '/#/d' | sed '/^$/d'

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_IRDA=m

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_NATSEMI=y

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1400

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1050

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1400x1050@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_HGA=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## falcon_za

looks like there's an permission issue in addition to it. if i run "cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 blank=minimal" as root, it doesn't work either, but the error occurs later, and the message is different:

```

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

on-the-fly encryption (version 1.0-rc1) built-in, (C) 2004,2005 Maximilian Decker 

NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord

      and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.

      Please send bug reports and support requests to <burbon04 at gmx.de>.

      For more information please see http://burbon04.gmxhome.de/linux/CDREncryption.html.

      The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'QSI     '

Identifikation : 'CDRW/DVD SBW-241'

Revision       : 'VX08'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-2 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 4 in real BLANK mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.

cdrecord: Input/output error. blank unit: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  A1 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x24 Qual 0x00 (invalid field in cdb) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 9600s

cdrecord: Cannot blank disk, aborting.

cdrecord: Some drives do not support all blank types.

cdrecord: Try again with cdrecord blank=all.

```

if i follow the advise, and go for "cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 blank=all" i get the same error message, except it doesn't suggest using blank=all, since it is what i just did.

----------

## Jerri

Ok, not to sure why you have this enabled: CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

 *Quote:*   

>  If you have a SCSI device that supports more than one LUN (Logical                     x  
> 
>   x Unit Number), e.g. a CD jukebox, and only one LUN is detected, you                     x  
> 
>   x can say Y here to force the SCSI driver to probe for multiple LUNs.                    x  
> ...

 

I also noticed you have acpi enabled.  Now this is a long shot, but my mother board (NF7-S) had a hissy fit when i tried to enable it.. you might want to try disabling it (unless of course you know it to work properly).

another thing i noticed is this: CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ

 *Quote:*   

> Some ATA/IDE chipsets have hardware support which allows for                           x  
> 
>   x sharing a single IRQ with other cards. To enable support for                           x  
> 
>   x this in the ATA/IDE driver, say Y here. 

 

These are all disparities between your config and mine, so i'm not sure if they are responsible for causing the problem. My philosophy is, if you don't need it, don't use it... I suppose it can't hurt to try disablin them and recompiling your kernel.

Forgive me for the formatting, i'm just pasting it straight out of menuconfig.  If your having troubles finding the above, just hit / and it will allow you to search for a string.. works like a charm  :Smile: 

----------

## falcon_za

I use CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y for a totaly different purpose: getting usb mutiple card (sdcard/memorystick...) working.

acpi is because I am on a laptop, and I use it. not sure if it can cause issues, but until then, it didn't.

I am going to see about CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ 

btw, in the meanwhile, i tried to switch to scsi emulation as indicated by this : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-20175-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-burn+root.html

but once everything is set up, i get the same problems, so i am back on atapi without scsi emulation

----------

## falcon_za

it does make any difference whether CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is on or off. So it will stay off.

But now something strange more happens to me. switching back from my scsi emulation config to the original one (same as before, as far as i can tell), I can't burn as a normal user anymore. "cdrdao blank" still works from the command line, but I can't use graveman to brun either in disc at once or track at once, because now, it thinks my drive is only a reader, not a burner.

look at this, run as a normal user (in the cdrw group, of course)

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 -checkdrive

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

on-the-fly encryption (version 1.0-rc1) built-in, (C) 2004,2005 Maximilian Decker 

NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord

      and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.

      Please send bug reports and support requests to <burbon04 at gmx.de>.

      For more information please see http://burbon04.gmxhome.de/linux/CDREncryption.html.

      The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'QSI     '

Identifikation : 'CDRW/DVD SBW-241'

Revision       : 'VX08'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-2 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: 

```

there is no supported mode. Something must have been indirectly modified when i tried scsi. Or i am just to tired to remember one step i did, and forgot to undo, but i don't think so.

----------

